# Arcor muss Werbeanrufe bei Call-by-Call-Kunden einstellen



## dvill (31 Oktober 2007)

Bericht bei heise.


> Die Verbraucherschützer hatten geklagt, weil Arcor Nutzer der Call-by-Call-Vorwahl 01070 anrufen ließ, um ihnen eigene Produktangebote zu unterbreiten.


----------

